# Calling all 2002-03 SE-R/Spec V Owners



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

So, I'm looking to buy a 2003 SE-R but I am a bit wary about it's reliability. I did searches on this and other forums and all I found was issues with transmission (corrected issue in new Nissans) and paint chipping.

So, what work have you had done to your SE-R ? (include the description of the car and milage if possible)

This is not meant to be a bash on SE-R/Spec V's, I just want to make sure I make a good purchase decision. Thanks for all your help


----------



## 7SPEED (Mar 24, 2003)

Well I have a 2003 w/14000 miles. 

Paint chipping is an issue, from getting pelted by rocks. (probably should have gotten a 3m clear bra) 

I haven't had to have anything replaced or fixed.

Transmission is just clunky, Nissan jipped us on this one. Mostly when cold u can feel a rubbery shift action.


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

same as him although added MT-90 to reduce rubbery feeling----worked well. I got 15,000 miles not one problem, haven't heard of anyone having any problems with 03's, 02's were plagued with many problems however.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

my 03 is fine. no problems at all


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

im in the same boat as kohn.... wana geta 03 before the 04s come out!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2003)

If you're looking for a car in a similar price range as a Spec V be prepared to get a car with a sub-par paint job. In the end, it's still an economy car. My WRX was the same way, it collected chips and dings like nothing I had ever seen, and my Spec V doesn't seem to be any different.

I have an '02 and my transaxle shifts smooth as butter. Take care of the gearbox and you'll be fine, the one that comes in the car isn't weak... it just isn't tolerant of abuse like any other manual gearbox.

The only thing that my car does that makes me scratch my head is that sometimes on the interstate between 70 and 90 mph a wierd squeeling sound comes from behind the dash. Other than that, my '02 Spec V w/14k miles runs and drives like any other new car.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

Mykl said:


> *If you're looking for a car in a similar price range as a Spec V be prepared to get a car with a sub-par paint job. In the end, it's still an economy car. My WRX was the same way, it collected chips and dings like nothing I had ever seen, and my Spec V doesn't seem to be any different.
> 
> I have an '02 and my transaxle shifts smooth as butter. Take care of the gearbox and you'll be fine, the one that comes in the car isn't weak... it just isn't tolerant of abuse like any other manual gearbox.
> 
> The only thing that my car does that makes me scratch my head is that sometimes on the interstate between 70 and 90 mph a wierd squeeling sound comes from behind the dash. Other than that, my '02 Spec V w/14k miles runs and drives like any other new car. *


so how is it, mykl... goin from a wrx to a spec V....
i just dont want go for a spec and then regret it cuz i didnt geta WRX.... is it worth the extra $100 a month?


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

I have a 02 Spec V with about 15k on it. The car is great all around especially for the price. There are little problems like the gearbox and paint. But I do agree with mykl for only one reason, if you take care of it diligently the car will run fine. The previous owner of my car did not exactly run it diligently so i have to deal with what is left over. But that is what a warrenty is all about!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

a couple suggestions, get a loud stereo or mod your spec so your engine is loud, because over time you will accumulate rattles and unless you can drown them out they get pretty annoying. Other than that I love my car, but then again I don't have a spec


----------



## BlueSpecV03 (Dec 2, 2002)

2003 Spec V, 11500 miles, driven hard, No problems!


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2003)

i have a 02 spec v with 8k on it, i drive it hard every time i drive it and the only probem/complaint i have with the car is the tranny. Reverse grinds almost all the time and the tranny itself is far from smooth.

other than that i think is a great car!


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

No problems here so far had my spec for about a month and everything seems to be running smooth started with my stereo upgrades but holding off a few on my performace mods to see if I have any problems before I void the warranty.


----------



## scopedog (Jun 15, 2003)

Just because you put a performance mod on your car. Doesnt mean the warrenty will be voided. A dealership must prove to that the item can and will or has caused damaged to your vehicle in-order to void the warrenty.


----------



## SpecVspeeD (Mar 29, 2003)

I have an '02 spec with just over 50,000 miles on it, driven hard daily. 3rd gear sychro's grind when downshifting, but that is a known problem with the '02 tranny. Normal paint chipping, what do you expect from haveing 50,000 miles on the car. No problems at all, I use mobile 1 syn every 3500-5000 miles.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

theimportscene said:


> *so how is it, mykl... goin from a wrx to a spec V....
> i just dont want go for a spec and then regret it cuz i didnt geta WRX.... is it worth the extra $100 a month? *


Honestly, I have absolutely no regrets. I like the interior of the Spec V better, it gets better gas mileage, and on the street the Spec V is far far more fun to drive than the WRX. Not that the WRX is a bad car, I loved mine, it just isn't as entertaining.

After a couple days of WRX ownership I was actually starting to regret my purchase. The car just didn't feel like it handled very well because it had a lot of body roll and the turn in characteristics were extremely sluggish. I didn't truely appreciate the car until I got it to a race track, where the car truely shined. I haven't gotten my Spec V to the track yet, but I'm hoping that I can put down the lap times I was able to get in my WRX. If I can do that I'll be completely sold on the Spec V. I don't see why I shouldn't be able to, even though it's FWD and the WRX is AWD the Spec V is lighter and it has more rubber. Also, the front LSD in the Spec V is a godsend.

Even if you don't like the way the Spec V handles at first you already have the most important piece installed, the LSD... you can change everything else to suit your driving style.


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

mike... i wana know how those track runs turn out, let me know!!!
theyre both great cars, from my test driving experience.... but i just needed to get some input from someone thats driven BOTH cars more than just a coupla times.... thanks
sonny


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

These are all really great comments. I haven't heard any from an SE-R (non Spec V) owner, but I'm sure that answers would be similar.

I'm looking at small sedans that are pretty reliable machines. I'm just drawn to the SE-R because it ain't no boring Corolla/Civic. Just want to make sure it isn't a lemon...


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2003)

theimportscene said:


> *mike... i wana know how those track runs turn out, let me know!!!
> theyre both great cars, from my test driving experience.... but i just needed to get some input from someone thats driven BOTH cars more than just a coupla times.... thanks
> sonny *


I'm sure that if you bought either car you wouldn't be disappointed. They're both really good cars. But personally, I prefer the Spec V. 

My best lap time around Little Talladega GP in the WRX was 69 seconds. My goal is to beat that in the Spec V with no modifications other than a good set of sticky street tires. I think I can do it, but I'm really going to have to be running hard.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

I haven't even driven a regular se-r. What differences would you be able to tell other than suspension.


----------



## SpecV03 (Jun 19, 2003)

scopedog said:


> *Just because you put a performance mod on your car. Doesnt mean the warrenty will be voided. A dealership must prove to that the item can and will or has caused damaged to your vehicle in-order to void the warrenty. *


I understand that but it is much easier to get around if Nissan approved the parts. Why use something that voids if there is an equally good option out there that doesn't void anything. I will stick with the no hastle route as long as I can. No need to have to get lawyers involved and what not. More money out the window that I can't put into my car.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

SpecV03 said:


> *I understand that but it is much easier to get around if Nissan approved the parts. Why use something that voids if there is an equally good option out there that doesn't void anything. I will stick with the no hastle route as long as I can. No need to have to get lawyers involved and what not. More money out the window that I can't put into my car. *


yes but you're paying 3x as much for these warranty-approved mods, so the money you save in fighting Nissan IF something goes wrong you waste just buying the Nissan approved version in the first place


----------



## cgoflerguy (Jun 24, 2003)

i have one of the oldest spec v that is made i have had mine for almost 2 years now i sold them when i bought it and i got the first one to roll off the truck on september 09 2001 what do you say about that i love my spec and i have had no problems just chipping on the front but that may be because i have a heavy foot and i tend to ride peoples ass the damn car just isnt happy unless its running a 100 miles per hour oh i have a few mods i run a 9.4 consistently in the 8th buy one you wont regret it


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

I have an '02 as well, and I am really happy w/it. I had 17k miles when I got into my accident, so I wont have any chips in the paint for a day or 2! tranny going into reverse was a problem, but I now go to 1st, then rev. Fun car! can't wait to get it out of the shop!!!


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

cgoflerguy said:


> *i have one of the oldest spec v that is made i have had mine for almost 2 years now i sold them when i bought it and i got the first one to roll off the truck on september 09 2001 what do you say about that i love my spec and i have had no problems just chipping on the front but that may be because i have a heavy foot and i tend to ride peoples ass the damn car just isnt happy unless its running a 100 miles per hour oh i have a few mods i run a 9.4 consistently in the 8th buy one you wont regret it *


it's called punctuation

j/k


----------



## Quaz (Dec 20, 2002)

I have an 03 @ 5000 miles. Mine eats some oil but i love that damn car! I do have a paint chip, but its not a 20,000 dollar paint job that i got the car 4... Runs great!
hope that helps...


Q


----------



## GAJ2003 (Apr 8, 2003)

I have a 2003 Spec V and it is an awsome car. I have had no problems with it at all. I have 12300 miles and it runs great. It is alot quieter and nicer than my Saturn for sure. It is a good road tripping car because it is only happy at 100 miles per hour. I have trouble sometimes when putting the car in rev but it gets there. I race it alot and it still runs great. Just put an AEM cold air intake and I love it. Sounds great.
Later


----------



## MnilinM (Jan 23, 2003)

well, for the past couple-three weeks ive owned mine, nothing bad, short of the sound system being weak and me being too poor to afford a new one


----------

